# New humidor + latest order from Atlantic



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Ordered a new (my 2nd) humidor from some place in Miami I ordered online from, from Atlantic Cigar I got a new gilotine cutter, a punch cutter, humidity sack, bottle of propylene glycol, 5 Esteban Carrerra robustos, and 25 4x54 Rocky Patel Nording torpedos, simply because the size might allow me to finish one on the drive to work  And because they were 1/2 price. With 25 of 'em, I better like them!


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

very nice, best of luck


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

looking good. season it right and enjoy the extra space. then be prepared to buy another one.


----------



## dezyrme (Dec 23, 2010)

That's a very nice humi brother and a good score. Enjoy the smokes...


----------



## thatguy (Jan 13, 2011)

Looking at these collections makes me hate my job (and being laid off from it for 3 months). Maybe I should sell my car for more sticks.


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

i think some of the gentlemen on here could sell their sticks to buy more cars


----------



## Madurosman (Nov 11, 2008)

Very nice top on that. But just another step towards the fridgeador?


----------



## Schumi5 (Jan 25, 2010)

I picked up 25 of the Nording Robustos myself and they have been a great surprise. Very interesting flavour profile, excellent construction and all at a great price point. Enjoy!


----------



## rover3013 (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice humi, looks like you are on the right path, to fall down the slope, lol :tape2:


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

very nice. :tu 

I really need to try those Nording. Think that's about the last of the cheaper sticks I'd like to try. Well that La Traviata (?) from CAO. Looking good though. Hope you seasoned it or plan to put those sticks elsewhere while you're seasoning it.  Next up, a Wineador, Fridgador, or another humidor. Wait till Summer. You'll be there, trust me, I will. :tu


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for the comments everyone!



tiger187126 said:


> looking good. season it right and enjoy the extra space. then be prepared to buy another one.


This is my 3rd... well, if you count my 5ct. I'm promising myself my NEXT one will be my ONLY one - one of those large cabinets. And I'll sell my current 2 desktops. I'm not a fan of having a lot of multiple smaller ones. Even this one, if I wasn't going to Cuba in a few months I'd just move my collection into it and get rid of my other one  The problem is I get emotionally attached to my humidors 



thatguy said:


> Looking at these collections makes me hate my job (and being laid off from it for 3 months). Maybe I should sell my car for more sticks.


I'm usually the opposite - I'll be laid off in about a month, and in my time off, with all the free time, I end up going on stogie buying sprees. Then go back to work to pay off the credit cards used for those sprees. :wink:



Madurosman said:


> Very nice top on that. But just another step towards the fridgeador?


Hopefully a full cabinet  I don't have a whole lot of time to smoke them (or rather, PLACES to) so something with a glass front and a light where I can at least STARE at them would be nice, hah.



Schumi5 said:


> I picked up 25 of the Nording Robustos myself and they have been a great surprise. Very interesting flavour profile, excellent construction and all at a great price point. Enjoy!


Great to hear! I might be able to fit one in on the way to work tomorrow. Although I'd rather have them sit in the humi for a few months. Hopefully they've been aged a good amount already.

They were on for like $58 for 25, down from $120 or $130 or something, and with the 4" length, I couldn't pass them up. I've been looking for something on the smaller side, yet not a cigarello/club stick size. Hopefully these will be the smoke/burn time I was looking for.


----------



## thatguy (Jan 13, 2011)

What are the nordings like? They look appealing to me for some reason.


----------



## Schumi5 (Jan 25, 2010)

thatguy said:


> What are the nordings like? They look appealing to me for some reason.


Nordings are excellent. A very unique flavor profile. Definitely pick up some vanilla and caramel tones and low on the spices such as pepper. Probably not a great fit if you prefer in your face pepper sticks from Nicaragua but if you like the smoother Dominicans (think La Aurora or AD Hemmingway) definitely give them a try I don't think you will be dissapointed.


----------



## thatguy (Jan 13, 2011)

excellent, smooth is good. appreciate the response.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Schumi5 said:


> Nordings are excellent. A very unique flavor profile. Definitely pick up some vanilla and caramel tones and low on the spices such as pepper. Probably not a great fit if you prefer in your face pepper sticks from Nicaragua but if you like the smoother Dominicans (think La Aurora or AD Hemmingway) definitely give them a try I don't think you will be dissapointed.


Mine probably need to sit for a bit. The one I had was a bit harsh. LOTS of smoke which I like. Very loose though - almost no resistance on the draw, and I cut it close to the end too, being a torpedo. But the one I had wasn't smooth at all. I'll probably have another on my trip to the other side of town tonight, but maybe these need to settle in the humi until late spring or summer.

A lot of stogie manufacturers pre-store their cigars before even releasing them for sale. I'm guessing these aren't one of them


----------

